# Professional edited memorial videos for bettas



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I have felt the sadness of losing a companion and I want to help others celebrate the life's of there Betta's send me numerous videos and or numerous pics of your betta along with a requested song and I will be happy to create a memorial video for your beauty 

*Celebrate your Betta's life and don't think about their passing think about their life they lived with you*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i might want one for Indigo please but i'll need to find some good music for it.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> i might want one for Indigo please but i'll need to find some good music for it.


yeah


----------

